# 10 month old female's size



## BayaTheGray (Jul 25, 2013)

My female pitbull is 10 months old, about 38 lbs, 23 in long and 18.5 in tall. Isnt that a little small? Do you think she will grow more?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Not necessarily.Do you have a pic you can show us or do you know the bloodlines?My female is full grown and only weighs about 45 lbs


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

At 10 months old she's probably about as tall as she's gonna get. 18" at the withers is pretty average. Its the same size my 2 year old female is and she's probably about 60ish lbs.


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

BullyGal, your baby is absolutely beautiful, wow!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> At 10 months old she's probably about as tall as she's gonna get. 18" at the withers is pretty average. Its the same size my 2 year old female is and she's probably about 60ish lbs.


Nice and solid!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello BayaTheGray.

Greetings and welcome. A ten month old female at weighing in at 38 lbs is right on target unless the dog is more of a bully breed. A full grown APB female is usually 35 to 40 lbs while the males are 45 to 50 lbs. My 10 month old male, Titus, was at the vet last week and weighed in at 48 lbs. I don't expect he will be much larger. They will fill in some more but I doubt they will grow much larger which is fine by me.

Love to see some pictures of your 10 month old girl. Here is one of my boy Titus at 10 months.

Joe


----------



## BayaTheGray (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks! I was just curious. I was thinking she'd maybe fill out a little more at least. 
We adopted her from a shelter so she might be a mix of some kind. The referred to her as an Amstaff but she really doesn't look like it and she really is too small in my opinion to be one.
Regardless, she's my baby and I love her. 
Here is a pic.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

BayaTheGray said:


> Thanks! I was just curious. I was thinking she'd maybe fill out a little more at least.
> We adopted her from a shelter so she might be a mix of some kind. The referred to her as an Amstaff but she really doesn't look like it and she really is too small in my opinion to be one.
> Regardless, she's my baby and I love her.
> Here is a pic.


Pretty girl!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

BayaTheGray said:


> Thanks! I was just curious. I was thinking she'd maybe fill out a little more at least.
> We adopted her from a shelter so she might be a mix of some kind. The referred to her as an Amstaff but she really doesn't look like it and she really is too small in my opinion to be one.
> Regardless, she's my baby and I love her.
> Here is a pic.


I know this thread has been up for a while. But has she grown at all in the last month or so? How's she turning out?

She's beautiful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

